# HAUNTED RADIO'S SHARK WEEK SHOW: howl-o-scream, goosebumps, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Shark Week with news on Howl-O-Scream, Goosebumps, Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension, The Devil's Carnival: Alleluia, Dollface, and more!!

Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the them from "Jaws!!" All of this and so much more on the July 8 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-070815.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

